# any spider guys?



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking for a big tarantula, atleast 8-9" max growth. Would like a flashy spider, maybe orange, blue, bright red, etc. Not worried about the aggression level, would like to keep a group of 3, will build environment to suit. Never owned a spider, but I am no retard and can care for even the hardest to care for. Just looking for something really cool looking and pretty big as it ages. Everything else will fall into place. Also trying not to spend more than $30-$40 each for them, no matter the size. Also shooting for a forest scene, so tree dwelling/ ground dwelling both would be awesome, but don't know if that happens.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Looking for a big tarantula, atleast 8-9" max growth. Would like a flashy spider, maybe orange, blue, bright red, etc. Not worried about the aggression level, would like to keep a group of 3, will build environment to suit. Never owned a spider, but I am no retard and can care for even the hardest to care for. Just looking for something really cool looking and pretty big as it ages. Everything else will fall into place. Also trying not to spend more than $30-$40 each for them, no matter the size. Also shooting for a forest scene, so tree dwelling/ ground dwelling both would be awesome, but don't know if that happens.


Bump bump bump you up!

There are a few guys here with SPIDERS

creepy shite to my man!
When they walk on you you can feel them grabing you with their little hairs!


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

If you want that big u would need a Goliath Bird Eating Spider... As far as my return from the bar brain can remember. And that would not be the best thing to start out with because they are very fast and very aggressive, and kick hairs like Madonna. If you are looking to keep a few Ts in the same cage you can keep Avic versi. They are antilles pink toe tarantulas i believe. In a 55 you could possibly keep 2 maybe 3 as long as u have many hides and a lot of climbing space. Avics are arboreal and love to climb. They need high humidty but a simple google search should give you a good caresheet. Just dont over do it on your first T. They are much faster then you think. Be careful with any Old world species(which is asia, africa, and austrialia if i am not mistaken)


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's a site you can order a large number of diff T's from...I like the looks of the Cobalt Blue Spider and the King Baboon Spider<gets 8+ inches.

First link is info
http://www.tarantulas.com/arachnids.asp

Second is a place to order
http://www.swiftinverts.com/


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

CREEPY


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking at Usambara starburts and the cobalt blues right now. They say the cobalts are fats, and aggressive, and dig deep up to 10". May not try this one right away, but maybe I will who knows.

Jason....you have the same taste as I . Love the cobalts.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I love the cobalts... but i hate spiders..


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

King Baboons have been known to cause death. So all I am saying is dont get in over your head. These are big big spiders who can move very very very fast.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Why did I read that death has not occured from a tarantula if you say they have caused deaths? NOT QUESTIONING YOUR ABILITY< BUT THERE ARE SO MANY DIFFERANT HE SAID SHE SAID STORIES< I DON"T KNOW WHICH TO BELIVE> I KNOW THEY ARE DANGEROUS, but death? Maybe to a child?

Also looking at the singapore blues.....brighter than the cobalts, and twice as big, also arboral....which is what I would like.

sry bout the cap lock.....f'n shift key is sticking


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Leasure1 said:


> Looking at Usambara starburts and the cobalt blues right now. They say the cobalts are fats, and aggressive, and dig deep up to 10". May not try this one right away, but maybe I will who knows.
> 
> Jason....you have the same taste as I . Love the cobalts.


Most of the big spiders don't have a lot of color, mainly beiges and browns. Some of the Poecilothera have nice colors but are fast and aggressive. Cobalts are good looking but are serious burrowers and hiders and you won't see much of them. Usumbaras, especially the orange ones are nice but they tend to build tunnel webs everywhere and again you don't see them very much.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

C. cyaneopubescens???

Seems to be highly recomended by all the tarantula people on T forums


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Leasure1 said:


> C. cyaneopubescens???
> 
> Seems to be highly recomended by all the tarantula people on T forums


Another hider. Nice coloration but it's a burrower. Get something from the Brachypelma, Grammastola or Aphonophelma families if you want something that won't hide all the time and you can (generally) handle.
Brachypelma boehmi are a good looking, robust spider that isn't as common as dirt. You can get them for short money if you're willing to buy them as a spiderling and raise them.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

guy says they are semi arboral


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey bro, check this out.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...tula-video.html


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice link P Man. The tarantula they were talking about was the T. Blondi, the biggest of them all...lol They are pricey little guys though. Although some of the ornimentals carry a hefty price tag as well. Thanks for that link.

Here is what I have listed as choices. Top 2 are Pterinochilus murinis -Usumbara Starburst Baboon - 4+ inch $30.00,---which are amazing webers, 6" Growth, not shy, arboral/terrestrial both, very easy to care for
Haplopelma lividum - Cobalt Blue - 2in to 6 inch - Wild Caught $25.00---very bright blue, hides alot, aggressive and very fast

other considerations...
Cyriopagopus sp. 'Singapore Blue' 1" @ $35---bigger than the cobalt, more arboral and doesn't hide 3 weeks per month like the cobalt, and just as if not prettier than the cobalt.

Citharischius crawshayi - King Baboon - 2 inch $40.00----get big up t 9", aggressive,

Nhandu coloratovillosus - Brazilian Black and White - 1.25 inch $20.00---good looking spider, aggressive, 6" max growth


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

according to my knowledge. cobalt blues dont get to be big as 9". but around 6".
singapore blues get up to 8-9" though. but these guys are arboreal.
i have an orange usambara baboon right now and these guys are fairly cheap and make a great display. they are usually known to be extremely aggressive and fast, but mine just seems to be agile and make no threat display whatsoever. these guys get to be about 6" only also.
if i were you, if you don't care how aggressive you're large 9" tarantula to be, then i would go with the king baboon or the salmon pink bird eater. you could also go with a chaco golden knee and these guys are fairly docile.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm going to get a Singapore blue, an OBT (Usumbara starburst baboon), and maybe a brazilian black and white.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> I'm going to get a Singapore blue, an OBT (Usumbara starburst baboon), and maybe a brazilian black and white.


good luck with those choices. none of them are for the beginner but i started out with an usumbara also lol.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Define what is a beginer!

I love how everyone always makes a big deal out of which is or is not fror a beginer...lol. It's not like I am handing this spider to a class of kindergardeners. Now, maybe if I had a hair lip, crimpled hand, and had to depend on my mother and father to care for me and wipe my ass till the day I passed away, I would be leary about purchasing fast, big spiders. But if the proper precations are taken, there should be no problems. I am an adult, with respect for living things, AND the harm they could cause.

You guys are trying to make it out to sound as if I was giving a Ferrari F-50 to a 16 year old who just got thier license......lol

oh yeah, I'm buying 10 brown recluses, and 5 black widows too!.......j/k

and it's just like you said B_P......usumbaras are supposed to be sooooooo crazzzzyyyy.....but your OBT isn't. I think they vary from T to T....just like anything else


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

u going to that all ohio reptile show?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it is pretty much just reptiles. It said nothing about inverts on the entire page which leads me to belive there would be nothing there that I would be intrested in.

There has got to be others


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

the all ohio show always has spiders.i used to be a vendor there and that's what i sold. as far as cohabs, don't even try it. you'll eventually end up with 1 fat spider.the largest spiders are the king baboons, goliaths, goliath pink foots (that lose the pink foot as they mature) and the slmon pinks that aren't really pink.all grow large and are VERY aggressive.the only spiders that could Possibly be cohab'd would be Guyana pink toes. Avicularia avicularia, and that's risky. docile tree dwellers , but still cannibals. pm me and i can give you some names at the reptile show on who's got the best deals.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've kept a few. So far... G. pulchra, T. Blondi, and the infamous Mexican Red-Knee, wich I currently own. 
So far, the T. Blondi was the biggest handfull. Nutty-ass spider! The Goliath comes equipped with everything to make it the least desireable spider to own. The one I owned sent me to urgent care with a hair in my eye!

The Pulchra was the nicest I've owned and I'm sorry I got rid of her. This MRK I have now is very gentle, handleable, eats great, extremely temp tolerable...the only problem is, she kicks hairs wich leaves a rash on my arms. But her beauty makes up for it!


----------

